# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Kev's a greasy lover

## Perdita

CORRIE greasemonkey Kevin Webster will be servicing more than just cars this summer â when he starts a love affair with business partner Tyrone Dobbsâ wife Molly. 

The wrinkly mechanic, 43, played by Michael Le Vell, gets the hots for Molly during late night sessions cooking the books for the garage. 

They will start an affair despite their 20-year age gap, duping nice-but-dim Tyrone â actor Alan Halsall. 

And producers are even considering having Molly, 23, get PREGNANT â leading to a battle over paternity. 

The fling is set to send shockwaves through the Street. Lovebirds Tyrone, 26and Molly (Vicky Binns) got hitched just last month on the ITV1 soap. 

A top insider told TV Biz: âMolly and Tyrone looked all set to be the Streetâs new Jack and Vera. Everyone thought they were for keeps. 

âTheir relationship has had its ups and downs but until now they have been totally devoted to each other.â 

The source added: âMolly and Kevinâs affair will be compulsive viewing and will certainly get people talking. Itâs a real shocker. 

âOne of the future possibilities being discussed for Molly is to have her falling pregnant but not knowing whether Kevin or Tyrone is the father. 

âItâll most likely end with a DNA test and a bitter custody battle. The storyline will run for ages and have viewers on the edge of their seats for months and months.â 

And if Kevinâs wife Sally â played by Sally Whittaker â discovers his affair with Molly, it will spell more relationship trouble. 

The Websters have teenage daughters Rosie and Sophie and married for the second time in 2001. 

Sally had finally forgiven him for an affair with former business partner Natalie Horrocks â actress Denise Welsh â which led to their divorce 12 years ago. 

And if Sally discovers whatâs really going on, they could be headed back to the divorce courts. 

Molly and Tyroneâs fairytale wedding on January 12 was paid for by a string of dodgy deals. 

And the groom almost missed the church ceremony when the last money-spinning scam he had set up went wrong just minutes before he was due at the altar. 

*Have the scriptwriters taking leave of their senses? This is just plain stupid and ridiculous *

----------

alan45 (13-02-2009), alvinsduckie (21-05-2009), lizann (13-02-2009), parkerman (14-02-2009), tammyy2j (13-02-2009), Xx-Vicky-xX (14-02-2009)

----------


## alan45

I agree!!!!!   What an UTTERLY POINTLESS storyline. Surely if it goes ahead it would mean either Molly, Sally or Kevin leaving the Street and as far as I know this isnt or the horizon.

FFS producers lets have a happy couple for once. :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

what a stupid storyline  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## pinkles14

What a Stupid storyline why carnt they let Molly an Tyrone be happy..

----------


## LostVoodoo

i don't think this is real. it all seems a bit far fetched, especially the pregnancy bit.

----------


## Siobhan

well it is Kev's turn to have an affair... Ken is having one, so next is Kev, then deary and then Sally.. it is the way Corrie works

----------


## lizann

If Molly was ever to cheat on Tyrone it should have been with Paul 

After all they went through to get married and now she cheat with Kevin - i really dont get it at all  :Confused:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The cracks are starting to appear in Kev and Sally's marrige. They were arguing tonight about Sally lying about paying someone to do the garden. Kev stormed out to the rovers then afterwards went back to Ashleys.

----------


## Chris_2k11

:EEK!:  Kevin and Molly wtf?

this sounds crazy!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Have the writers lost the plot!? This is absolutely bonkers!

----------


## Perdita

> The cracks are starting to appear in Kev and Sally's marrige. They were arguing tonight about Sally lying about paying someone to do the garden. Kev stormed out to the rovers then afterwards went back to Ashleys.


Kevin's business is on the up as more and more customers that Jimmy stole off him are going back to him. He might have been a little cross with Sally for lying to him but going off like this is way too OTT for his character. Anyway, if the scriptwriters had paired him off with Deirdre or Eileen, I might have bought it but not with somebody where the ink on the marriage certificate is not even dry yet.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Vicky Binns has revealed her excitement over her upcoming affair storyline. 

The 26-year-old's Weatherfield character is about to embark on an unlikely affair with her husband Tyrone's (Alan Halsall) business partner Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell). 

Speaking of her shock at the storyline, she told DS at the British Soap Awards: "Kim the producer told us quite a while ago... she said 'We've only just decided it and I shouldn't tell you but I can't keep my mouth shut!'"

She added: "I have to say the scripts are fantastic and it's very exciting."

*I have to say I totally disagree with her and find this storyline ridiculous and boring *

----------


## Chloe O'brien

So do I Tyrone is like the son Kevin never had. How can he treat Tyrone that way by having an affair with his wife. utterly stupid they haven't been married 5 minutes and they're destroying it already.

----------


## angel_eyes87

I'm sorry but I cannot watch this Affair happen, it would have been more realistic if Kevin had an affair with Claire instead of Molly. 

By the way weren't Molly and Tyrone supposed to be the next Vera and Jack, so why have the producers ruined there love story of about five minutes for a stupid unrealistic affair. :Angry:

----------

alvinsduckie (21-05-2009)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Corrie are making a huge mistake with this storyline.

----------


## angel_eyes87

^ I totally agree, whats the point, is Corrie the year of pointless affairs, 1st it was Ken and Martha, I mean come of it, not Ken having another affair. But this affair takes the 'piss', Corries producer needs a kick up the backside, because if this is the story of the Summer, Corrie is in serious trouble and its celebrating 50 years next year, they need great storylines, not stupid ones :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fiz and Norris are next I heard

----------


## Perdita

Rosie and Norris more like, Rosie will be wanting to own The Kabin next

----------


## sykegirl1

I luv It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wub:

----------


## Perdita

'ELLO 'ello 'ello. This is no place to be checking out her bodywork, Kevin. 

These exclusive photos show the hapless Coronation Sreet garage boss making a right cars of it when he tries to take his affair with Molly up a gear. 


Things backfire when a cop turns up as Kevin tries to give the wife of mechanic buddy Tyrone (Alan Halsall) a full service in the front seat of his Beemer. 


Dad-of-two Kevin (Michael Le Vell) had forgotten all about wife Sally to drive Molly (Vicky Binns) to a quiet spot to, er, banger. The pair spark up a passion after Molly helps out with the garage books late into the night. 


There are even rumours circulating of a big pregnancy plot looming for the sneaky couple. 


A soap insider said: "This affair is a slow burner and when it gets out the impact will be huge for so many people." It's not the first time Kevin has done the dirty on Sally. 


His affair with business partner Natalie Horrocks (Denise Welsh) led Sally (Sally Whittaker) to divorce him 12 years ago. 


They were reconciled in 2001, but now it looks like he's ready to trade Sal in for a brand new model once again. 

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/show...is-Beemer.html

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dirty old bugger he's old enough to be her father.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> His affair with business partner Natalie Horrocks (Denise Welsh) led Sally (Sally Whittaker) to divorce him 12 years ago.


Now that was classic! haha do you remember their fight on the cobbles

----------


## angel_eyes87

I remember that cat fight, you can't beat it, the only Corrie catfight that can compete is probably Eileen and Gail on the cobbles.

But what is it with Kevin and business partners, he shouldn't be in business with a woman, especially one old enough to be his daughter, these storyline will not bring in viewers it will send them away.

----------


## Chris_2k11

omg yes Eileen and Gail that was brilliant "and heres the other one, the rest of the village people!" best line EVER!  :Rotfl:

----------


## angel_eyes87

That line just came out of nowhere  :Lol:  wasn't that when Todd came out of the closet.

God I miss the days when I used to love Corrie, now I have fallen out of love with it, they need to bring in decent storylines to make me want to watch the show again.

----------


## lizann

It's been a long time coming, but Kevin Webster - played by 44-year-old Michael Le Vell - finally gives into temptation next week when he kisses his best friend and business partner Tyrone Dobbs's (Alan Halsall) wife, Molly (Vicky Binns) after a run through the park. Initially reluctant, Molly soon begins to revel in the attention that she starts receiving from the local mechanic who's nearly twice her age. So where exactly has Kevin's lust for Molly stemmed from? And what does the man behind the character think of the racy plot? We gave Michael a call to find out more... 

What were your thoughts when you first heard about the storyline?
"I was a bit shocked at first. I had to come to terms with 'would Kevin have an affair with Tyrone's wife?' There's a lot of water gone under the bridge with Kevin and Sally. He loves her to pieces, though, and he's trying to make an effort. This has come totally out of the blue, caught him off guard and knocked him sideways. It's unavoidable, though."

In the storylines it says that Kevin's "obsessed" with Molly - is it actually obsession?
"I don't know to be honest. I think it's lust for her to begin with. He's got old man younger woman syndrome! I think he started off with the chase and fully expected to get knocked back and that would have been the end of it. But with Molly, she knocks him back at first and then starts saying that she's flattered. It's a bit of a mid-life crisis going on in Kev's head. He's totally flattered that she sees something back in him. Before they know it, they're in too deep."

It's come out of nowhere really, hasn't it? Has it all been in the back of Kevin's mind?
"No, not at all. It's only since Kevin and Molly started training together and he's seen her in Lycra and sweating all the time. That starts registering with him!"

What is it that attracts Kevin to Molly?
"She's got some get up and go about her. She wants to go do the marathon, so she's doing it. Sally wants to do things but it's always in a snobby way and that winds Kevin up a little. He just wants a normal girl, not someone who aspires to be middle class, who's not."

Kevin and Sally have had a rocky relationship over the years. Do you think Kevin still loves her?
"Oh yeah, course he does. It's Kevin who's trying to break the relationship with Molly before it starts because he loves Sally. Kev knows that a lot of people are going to get hurt but it's just one of those situations that he just can't help."

It's quite ironic that after all the strife that Sally's put Kevin through, he's about to do the same to her. Does he not remember what he went through?
"Of course he does. Kevin never really confronted Sally with the fact that he knew about her relationship with Ian Davenport. She always thought that she got away with that one. Maybe that's been playing in the back of his mind? And not only that, Sally was seeing Ian for the money, gifts and all the material things in life. Maybe that's one thing that's never left Kevin's mind."

What would you say to those viewers who think that Molly would never cheat on Tyrone with Kevin?
"That's a tough one. I think it's because Kevin's an older, married and more experienced man and she's hoping to have grown-up conversations with him, whereas Tyrone's still a little immature in his ways at the moment. Women worldwide go for older men and the same with men with younger women - it's not something we've made up for the sake of a story. These situations happen on a daily basis. We try to depict real life as best we can in Coronation Street and this is just another one of those moments. People do fall in love with their best mate's wives, too. I'm not saying it's a right thing, but it happens!"

It's apparently a long-burnerâ¦ can you give us any teasers as to what we can expect?
"It does run on, but it's not necessarily all about the affair. There are lots of other twists and turns introduced to the story down the line that aren't affair-related. They're going to send it in all different directions. I only have a vague outline of what's happening, but from what I have heard and read, it's very exciting. It's great for all the characters concerned. We can't wait to get our teeth stuck into it all."

You've become part of the makeup of Corrie now â how long do you see yourself sticking around for?
"Who knows? If you asked Bill Roache that 26 years into his Corrie career, he'd have probably said the same! Working on the UK's number one television programme is a great job to have. The quality of the writing and acting is second to none, so for me, why go out there and take the chance on doing something different when you already have, in my opinion, the best job on television?"

We'll be seeing you for the 50th anniversary, then?
"As far as I know! I'm happy to stay, but you never know when they're going to say 'we've gone as far as we can with your character'! You can never take anything for granted. As soon as you start thinking like that, that's when the rug's pulled from under you."

What's it like working with Sally Whittaker? You both have such a great rapportâ¦
"I love Sally to pieces. I've known her for years, even before Corrie. We were at Oldham Theatre Workshop together. She's first class to work with and because I'm doing all these scenes with Vicky [Binns] now, it means I'm going to have a lot more work to do with Sally in the future, which I'm really looking forward to. I'm lucky that I'm surrounded by great actors - Vicky, Sally, Helen, Brooke and Alan [Halsall]."

----------


## Hannelene

I wonder how long it will last?

----------


## tammyy2j

There's a great scene with Molly and Kevin in a sports carâ¦ What was that like to film?
"It was very funny, actually. Because we don't film it all in chronological order, I think it was one of the first scenes where we had to film a kiss. They take one of Kevin's customer's sports cars for a drive and they take it to a secluded spot. But then they're interrupted by the police!"

There's another moment in the back room of Dev's shop, too, isn't there?
"Yeah, they're trying all sorts! They lock the door of the corner shop for some alone time but Dev forgets something and he ends up banging on the door. They just keep getting interrupted."

It's the week of Sally's birthday, but Kevin only has one thing on his mindâ¦
"Kevin's been obsessed with trying to set up a rendezvous with Molly so they can have a bit of alone time. It's not happened by this point. When Molly leaves Sally's party early and Tyrone goes to the pub, she calls Kevin to let him know and asks him to make an excuse to go to the garage to sort the alarm out or something - and they end up consummating their relationshipâ¦"

What happens with the hotel mix-up?
"Kev's desperate by this point and books a hotel for Molly and Kevin to stay in, but then the hotel phone up and Sally answers the phone. Anything that could go wrong does go wrong for them. Maybe the clues are there for themâ¦ Maybe they should say 'this isn't meant to be'. But they don't - that'd make boring television!"

Then they have sexy time at the Duckworths'!
"Yeah, that's officially the start of their affair. We actually filmed two versions of that scene. We filmed one on the stairs and one on the settee. The one on the stairs could be a little too raunchy for 7.30pm at night! I don't know which one they're going to use yet, though."

Apparently you're a keen poker player - do you get much time to play, what with the gruelling Corrie schedules?
"Yeah, I love it! I don't get the chance to play as much as I'd like. I do play on Tuesday nights in my local pub, we have our local poker school. I've not been able to play any tournaments for Five or anything this year."

Are you surprised that the writers have never written poker into the show for Kevin?
"That could be an ideaâ¦ They've had a few card scenes in the pastâ¦ That'd be good to talk a few of the characters into going to a casino one Friday night and enter a tournament. That'd be great."

----------


## lizann

> Helen Flanagan canât watch the sex scenes featuring her on-screen dad Michael Le Vell, 44, and Vicky Binns, 26.
> 
> Helen, 18, who plays Rosie Webster, said of the scenes between Kevin and Molly Dobbs: âI was like: âYuk, thatâs gross!â It was like watching my dad have sex!â


The viewers feel the same  :Sick:

----------


## Hannelene

Is all this with Kevin another midlife crisis for him?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Is all this with Kevin another midlife crisis for him?


No, its Corrie scraping the barrel.

----------


## Hannelene

It is an all time low
Makes me feel uncomfortable watching them!

Does anyone think this so called affair is going quicker then everyday life?
One minute Molly is slapping him next she is arranging to sleep with him!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Does anyone think this so called affair is going quicker then everyday life?
> One minute Molly is slapping him next she is arranging to sleep with him!


i was thinking that. its one thing to have a cheeky snog with someone and then the next day to be weaving a web of lies so you can meet up and have sex.

----------


## Hannelene

For me I found that untrue to life especially when she arranged the candle light dinner for them. What would of happened if Jack and Connie had come early and not Tyrone?

----------


## Perdita

LOOKS like Corrie's Kevin Webster is having a bit of trouble with his banger - and his motor's playing up as well. 
The married mechanic has an explosive row with bit-on-the-side Molly Dobbs after a saucy getaway with her. 

The barney erupts when Kev's pick-up truck breaks down in the car park of the hotel they had been staying in. 

Molly (Vicky Binns) goes mad when Kev (Michael Le Vell) can't fix it - and ends up calling for help. 

Will their rescuers realise what's been going on? 

If so it could lead to a breakdown in the marriages of Kevin and Sally as well as Molly and Tyrone. 

Find out on ITV1 next month. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...breakdown.html

----------


## Hannelene

I can hardly wait....... :Ponder:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'll be glad when Molly's back, missing her.  Bet Kevin is too! 

Better than Claire moaning and telling Ashley what to do IMO.

----------


## Hannelene

I know Ashley wanted a mother figure for his son Josh but Claire does get to me- her moaning and her demands make her no better then Sally Webster- 2 highly annoying women!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I know Ashley wanted a mother figure for his son Josh but Claire does get to me- her moaning and her demands make her no better then Sally Webster- 2 highly annoying women!


Very true!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michael Le Vell has admitted that he was surprised when he heard that Molly Dobbs would start pursuing his character Kevin Webster again.

In next week's episodes of the ITV1 soap, Molly (Vicky Binns) realises that she cannot keep hiding her feelings and tells Kevin that she wants to be with him rather than husband Tyrone (Alan Halsall).

Molly's confession comes after she recently discovered that Kevin is the father of her baby son Jack following the mechanic's decision to organise a DNA test.

Speaking to Soaplife about Molly's u-turn, Le Vell commented: "It comes out of the blue and it's a total shock. Vicky and I didn't expect it either. For months Molly's been acting as if she hates Kevin so her change of heart is a big surprise."

Asked whether Kevin is tempted to be with Molly, the actor replied: "Not for a minute. He's in love with Sally and ever since her cancer he's realised how much she means to him.

"He tells her there's nothing between them but he'll help with the baby as much as he can. But he's scared. He's got to keep her on side or she could do something stupid, like tell Tyrone and Sally the truth."

Kevin began an affair with Molly last year, but ended the secret relationship at Christmas after Sally became ill.

----------

